
Graphene Doubles Up on Quantum Dots’ Promise in Quantum Computing - gsmethells
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/materials/quantum-dots-made-from-graphene-help-realize-their-promise-for-quantum-computing
======
xbmcuser
I wish someone would do a chart of all the things graphene can be used for
that have been posted on hacker news in the last 5 years with actual products
that use it or are going to use it.

~~~
CoryG89
Here is the list: [ ]

No really though, there are a lot of people researching it. I could find very
little on the market actually using it.

[http://www.physics.manchester.ac.uk/our-research/research-
im...](http://www.physics.manchester.ac.uk/our-research/research-
impact/graphene/)

Graphene looks great on paper and in the lab. It seems making the economics
work at scale may be a bit more didficult.

~~~
paulwal
[http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__2001__85__Batteri...](http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__2001__85__Batteries_Accessories-
Turnigy_Graphene.html)

[http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2592234](http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2592234)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Multicopter/comments/43z8d0/thought...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Multicopter/comments/43z8d0/thoughts_on_the_new_turnigy_graphene_batteries/)

